

How I TRAINed to learn Rails - jalan
https://medium.com/how-i-learned-ruby-rails/e08c94e2a51e

======
racheljay
This is my motivation for the next school quarter. Self taught myself html,
css, and some php. But I really need to up grade my programming skills if I
want to start the company I want. Wish me luck!!!

